# Past participle agreement with reflexive verbs in the passato prossimo and a direct object pronoun



## mknittel

Hello all,

I have to preface this by two statements. 
First, I am a French teacher. 
Also, I am taking my second intensive course in Italian this weekend and I am somewhat confused as to how passato prossimo works with a reflexive verbs and a direct object in the same sentence as this seems to be different in the two languages.

Both languages use the agreement when the reflexive pronouns acts as direct object.
Lei se è lavata.
Elle s’est lavée.

I am very happy so far, because I like similarities in languages. It makes learning easy.

Now comes the difference.

In Italian it seems to be correct to say:

Lei se è lavata le mani.
Se is the indirect object pronoun in the sentence.
Le mani is the direct object pronoun in the sentence.

In French the same sentence would have no change to the past participle. Elle s’est lavé les mains.
S’ (se) is the indirect object pronoun in the sentence.
Les mains is the direct object pronoun in the sentence.

Does anybody have an explanation for this? Maybe someone who speaks both languages well? 
Mille grazie,
Marco


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, mknittel.

First off, this forum is Italian-English.  Comparisons/translations between Italian and French belong in the Other Languages forum.  

Second, the reflexive pronoun is _si _not _se_ in Italian.  Here is a conjugation, for example, of lavarsi.

As someone who does not know French, I don't understand what verb agreement issue you are asking about.  Can you rephrase with reference only to Italian and English, please?  

Elisabetta


----------



## mknittel

Hello TrentinaNE,

sorry about having the posting in the wrong forum. I had no idea that there were others.

I will be posting somewhere else once I figure out where it belongs.

I was hoping for someone who speaks Italian and French and obviously English to read the post. 

Thank you for the correction and the advice.

Marco


----------



## jester.

Your post has already been moved to the adequate forum. No need to write it again.

Unfortunately my knowledge of Italian is too limited to answer your question. Nevertheless I can help by rephrasing it so that maybe Trentina can help.

Mknittel wonders about the following:

When "si" is a direct object, the pariticiple is changed to suite the gender:

Lei si è lavata. - Si is the direct object of lavare.

The same happens in French: Elle s'est lavé*e*. (not lavé)

On the other hand, the Italian sentence Lei si è lavat*a* le mani (si is the indirect object now) translates to Elle s'est lav*é* les mains in French.

Mknittel is looking for an explanation of this phenomenon.

Hope my additional expanation helps...

~~~~~~~~~~~

Addition:

I found the following in my Italian grammar book:

If a direct object follows the participle can accord either with the subject or with the object. There are two example sentences:

Bambini, vi siete lavati le mani? Bambini, vi siete lavate le mani?


----------



## Necsus

mknittel said:


> Both languages use the agreement when the reflexive pronouns acts as direct object.
> Lei s*i* è lavata.
> Elle s’est lavée.
> I am very happy so far, because I like similarities in languages. It makes learning easy.
> Now comes the difference.
> In Italian it seems to be correct to say:
> Lei s*i* è lavata le mani.
> 'S*i*' is the indirect object pronoun in the sentence.
> 'Le mani' is the direct object pronoun in the sentence.
> In French the same sentence would have no change to the past participle. Elle s’est lavé les mains.
> 'S’ (se)' is the indirect object pronoun in the sentence.
> 'Les mains' is the direct object pronoun in the sentence.


Hi, Marco.
In Italian with auxiliary verb 'essere' you have to agree past participle with the noun which it refers to, so with reflexive verbs it agrees in gender and number with the subject (lei si è lavata). The problem is that in your second example (lei si è lavata le mani) the verb 'lavarsi' is not a reflexive verb, but a _transitive pronominal verb_, because it has an object which is not the subject itself (like in reflexive verbs), and the rule says that in this case the participle can agree either with subject or direct object (lei si è lavat*a* le mani / lei si è lavat*e* le mani). 
The question is more complex when the indirect object is an unaccented pronoun placed before the verb (here in Solo Italiano)...


----------



## mknittel

Grazie Jester, grazie Necsus,

interesting that both versions are possible. In everyday language is one preferred over the other?


----------



## Necsus

mknittel said:


> Grazie Jester, grazie Necsus,
> interesting that both versions are possible. In everyday language is one preferred over the other?


You're welcome. In my opinion the concordance with subject (si è lavata le mani) is preferred, maybe on the analogy of reflexive verbs ('mi sono tagliato/a le unghie', 'mi sono pettinato/a i capelli', 'mi sono preparato/a la cena da solo).


----------



## jazyk

There are other interesting things regarding past participle agreement:

French: Je t'ai appelée, Marie, mais tu ne m'as pas répondu. (The past participle agrees with the preceding pronoun, which is feminine because it refers to Marie, a woman.)
Italian: Ti ho chiamato/chiamata, Maria, ma non mi hai risposto. (I'd say that it's more common for the past participle to remain invariable here, but agreement is also possible. Agreement is compulsory, though, with _lo, la, li, le_ and _ne.)

_French: Ces rois se sont succéde. (Since _succéder_ is a verb that requires the preposition _à_, agreement with the subject is not possible.)
Italian: Questi re si sono successi. (Regardless whether a verb is transitive or intransitive, Italian reflexive/pronominal verbs require that the past participle agree with the subject, plural here.)

French: Combien de bouteilles de vin as-tu acheté? - J'en ai acheté deux. (The past participle is invariable with _en._)
Italian: Quante bottiglie di vino hai comprato? - Ne ho comprate tre. (The past participle agrees with the object when you have _ne._)

French: Les poupées que j'ai achetées sont belles. (The past participle agrees with _que_, which refers to a feminine plural noun.)
Italian: Le bambole che ho comprato/comprate sono belle. (The past participle is typically invariable with _che _but can also agree with it and  refer to a feminine plural noun, but this option is rare at best.)


----------



## Zahrah

French: Ces rois se sont succéde. (Since _succéder_ is a verb that requires the preposition _à_, agreement with the subject is not possible.)

Desculpe Jazyk, mas este exemplo que apresenta não está correcto. Aí o verbo concorda com o sujeito, por causa do verbo auxiliar être.

"Ces rois se sont succédés"

Cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## jester.

Ces deux pages montrent très nettement que l'on n'accorde *pas* le verbe succéder. #1, #2

En plus, ce professeur illustre très vivement le sujet de l'accord dans son vidéo.



> Desculpe Jazyk, mas este exemplo que apresenta não está correcto. Aí o verbo concorda com o sujeito, por causa do verbo auxiliar être.



Cette explication n'est donc pas correcte. Au contraire, c'est Jazyk qui a parfaitement raison quand il dit que succéder ne s'accorde pas puisque ce verbe n'a pas d'objet direct.


----------



## Zahrah

jester. said:


> Ces deux pages montrent très nettement que l'on n'accorde *pas* le verbe succéder. #1, #2
> 
> En plus, ce professeur illustre très vivement le sujet de l'accord dans son vidéo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cette explication n'est donc pas correcte. Au contraire, c'est Jazyk qui a parfaitement raison quand il dit que succéder ne s'accorde pas puisque ce verbe n'a pas d'objet direct.


 
La phrase que Jazyk presente n´a pas d´objet direct, mais il y a un sujet, n´est-ce pas, "ces rois"?

Je n´ai pas parlé d´objet direct, mais de sujet et dans ce cas le verbe doit accorder avec le sujet à mon avis.

Si jazyk a raison, mes excuses d´avance!


----------



## jazyk

> Desculpe Jazyk, mas este exemplo que apresenta não está correcto. Aí o verbo concorda com o sujeito, por causa do verbo auxiliar être.


Seu raciocínio estaria certo se _succéder_ tivesse objeto direto, como é o caso de _suivre_:: Ces rois se sont succéde/Ces rois se sont suivis_._


----------



## jester.

Zahrah said:


> La phrase que Jazyk presente n´a pas d´objet direct, mais il y a un sujet, n´est-ce pas, "ces rois"?
> 
> Je n´ai pas parlé d´objet direct, mais de sujet et dans ce cas le verbe doit accorder avec le sujet à mon avis.
> 
> Si jazyk a raison, mes excuses d´avance!



On ne fait pas d'accord au sujet avec les verbes pronominaux, comme "se succéder", "se lever" et d'autres...

Mais on fait l'accord si on combine être et un participe passé sans pronom réfléchi, comme par exemple dans la voix passive : "Cette femme a été tuée."


----------



## Zahrah

Acho que não me estou a fazer entender... eu nunca falei de cod até porque nessa frase que apresenta eu não vejo nenhum!

Vejo, sim, um sujeito "ces rois".

Ou será que estou a ver mal a coisa?


----------



## jazyk

> Acho que não me estou a fazer entender... eu nunca falei de cod até porque nessa frase que apresenta eu não vejo nenhum!


É idêntico ao português: quem sucede, sucede a alguém (não há concordância em francês); quem segue, segue alguém (há concordância em francês). É simples!


----------



## Zahrah

jester. said:


> On ne fait pas d'accord au sujet avec les verbes pronominaux, comme "se succéder", "se lever" et d'autres...
> 
> Mais on fait l'accord si on combine être et un participe passé sans pronom réfléchi, comme par exemple dans la voix passive : "Cette femme a été tuée."


 
Il y a des cas ou l´exception fait la règle et par rapport à ce verbe, j´ai trouvé qqch intéressante:

http://chouxdesiam.canalblog.com/archives/2006/08/09/2422025.html


----------



## jazyk

Essa ligação é exatamente o que venho tentando explicar-lhe todo este tempo.


----------



## Zahrah

jazyk said:


> Essa ligação é exatamente o que venho tentando explicar-lhe todo este tempo.


 
Desculpe tomar-lhe o seu tempo! Vou ter que voltar aos bancos da escola outra vez 

PS: Não fiquei convencida, nem sei bem se que o esteve a tentar explicar foi retratado nessa ligação. Desculpe, mais uma vez, mas sou muito "torrona".


----------



## jazyk

Minha última tentativa e depois me calo:

Cependant, le verbe *succéder* n'a jamais de complément d'objet direct : on ne succède pas quelqu'un ni quelque chose, mais à quelqu'un, à quelque chose.
C'est pourquoi *le participe passé du verbe succéder, ou se succéder,doit toujours rester invariable*.


----------



## Necsus

jazyk said:


> French: Ces rois se sont succéde. (Since _succéder_ is a verb that requires the preposition _à_, agreement with the subject is not possible.)
> Italian: Questi re si sono succe*duti*. (Regardless whether a verb is transitive or intransitive, Italian reflexive/pronominal verbs require that the past participle agree with the subject, plural here.)


Sorry, Jazyk, another specification about 'succedere': it's true that Italian reflexive and intransitive (like 'succedere') pronominal (auxiliary _essere_) verbs require the agreement with the subject, but transitive pronominal verbs can agree either with subject or direct object, as I said above.


----------



## jazyk

> but transitive pronominal verbs can agree either with subject or direct object, as I said above.


Thanks, I know that. I just said that it doesn't matter if your verb is intransitive (si sono telefonati) or transitive (si sono chiamati), in Italian you have the past participle agree with the subject when your verb has a reciprocal meaning.
In quanto a successo/succeduto, anche a me piace di più succeduto qui e di solito lo uso (non so perché abbia usato successo, forse stavo facendo troppe cose allo stesso tempo), ma questo dizionario informa che i due sono intercambiabili nei sensi 1 e 2.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, ma probabilmente a causa del mio inglese non molto fluente, non riesco a capire esattamente... Si parlava di verbi pronominali transitivi o intransitivi, non di verbi (riflessivi) reciproci, che sono equiparati nella coniugazione ai riflessivi diretti (come gli intransitivi pronominali)... Forse vuoi dire che non ha importanza se sono transitivi o intransitivi quando non è espresso l'oggetto?

Per quanto riguarda la grafia del participio passato, nonostante il Garzanti, credo che nessuno opterebbe per _successi_ anziché per _succeduti_ in questo significato, e il Treccani in effetti lo sconsiglia (qui).


----------



## jazyk

Il Treccani è concorde con il Garzanti. Entrambi dicono che non si deve usare succeduto nel senso di avvenuto. È tutto. Comunque, ti ho già dato ragione, che anche a me successi in quel caso suona male e non lo uso normalmente, ma incorretto secondo queste due fonti non lo è.

Tornando alla dicotomia intransitivo/transitivo, questo ha solo senso in francese per i verbi reciproci, dei cui ho fatto un esempio con i verbi _succéder _e _succedere_. In italiano non importa questa "pignoleria" di transitivo/intransitivo in questo caso, si fa l'accordo con il soggetto e basta. Non sto parlando di casi come _l'ho chiamata (lei) e le ho telefonato (a lei)_ perché il francese e l'italiano sono concordi in questo aspetto. Inoltre, la nomenclatura per me non è una cosa importante, la mia intenzione è stata soprattutto dare degli esempi di usi, e spero di averlo fatto bene e chiarito le idee alla persona che ha iniziato questa discussione.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo, d'accordo, volevo semplicemente anch'io che mi chiarissi il concetto che stavi esprimendo, perché, dal momento che il verbo in questione, 'succedere', non può essere transitivo, non capivo il motivo della tua specifica. Non era "pignoleria" fine a se stessa.

Per quanto riguarda il Treccani, non sono particolarmente interessato ad avere ragione, comunque non ho mai detto che giudicasse non corretto 'successo' in questo significato, ma semplicemente che lo sconsigliava, e mi riferivo a questo passaggio: "_il padre è morto e nella direzione dell'azienda si sono successi_ (meglio _succeduti_) _i due figli_." Non te l'avrei citato se non avesse detto una cosa diversa dal Garzanti, non credi? 
E' tutto chiarissimo, ora.


----------

